# Reparación TV Samsung Model CL29K3W



## Ramon Morales (Ene 22, 2009)

Estimados, tengo un TV Samsung de 29", SVC Model CL29K3W 8X / RCL, la cual presenta la siguiente Falla:

- Al enchufar queda encendido el led Stanby (en rojo).
- Al Presionar el boton Power parpadea el mismo Led, se activan el rele, y vuelve a Stanby

acciones:

Cambie los siguientes componentes:

1.- KA351265R, el Zener de 30 V y el C de 47Uf  conectado al pin 3 del mismo IC.
2.- Cambie el Optoacoplador.

les agradecere si alguien me puede dar el dato para solucionar esta falla.

Gracias.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 24, 2009)

Hola Ramon,

Tendrias que poner mas datos.

Tension de Stand by, a que valor sube la tension +B cuando le das al power.

Porque cambiaste ese ic.

El zener estaba en cortos o con fugas.

Parece que una proteccion se esta activando.

Desvincula el TR horiz. y medi.
El vertical y medi.
El sonido y medi.

Bajale al screen del flyback al minimo y encendelo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ramon Morales (Ene 30, 2009)

Estimado, gracias por tu preocupación; pero te comento ya reparé el TV, aislé el Horizontal y le puse como carga sobre los 135V una ampolleta de 45W y la fuente empezó a oscilar, esto debido a que el filtro sobre esta fuente estaba dañado (220uF x 200V), lo cambié y partió sin problemas.


----------

